# Question about Flex payday.



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Brand new to this, and from what I've read, amazon pays twice a week(Tuesday and Friday). Does the money always show up in your account the next day?


----------



## Drgnslyr221 (Sep 13, 2017)

Mine usually shows up by 6pm that day, but that may not be the case with your bank.


----------



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Drgnslyr221 said:


> Mine usually shows up by 6pm that day, but that may not be the case with your bank.


On Wednesday and Saturday?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Tuesday and Friday


----------



## Drgnslyr221 (Sep 13, 2017)

pdaddy said:


> On Wednesday and Saturday?


 No, Tuesday and Friday


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Like any electronic transfer for pay, the payment is initiated on a given day (in this case tuesday and friday) and different banks post them to your account at different times depending on how they reconcile them. So noone can give you a perfect answer.... All we can say is that amazon initiates the pay on tuesday and friday


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sane day


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I'll get the email for the deposit in the morning, and the money is always available in my account by 2:30 PM PST same day.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Mine at 2 pm PST


----------

